# Need Roomates For Anthrocon~



## Grimno (Jun 17, 2011)

Anthrocon is a week away and I need roomates for my room and someone told me to try posting here since the AC forum's aren't getting much luck. 

Currently it is me and one other but i'm trying to find 2-3 more for the room!

The room, is a Westin Hotel room, Double Beds for Thursday Night to Monday Morning! (Full Con)

If there are 4 people for the room, it'll be 150.00 split
If there are 5 people for the room, it'll be 120.00 split.
If there are 6 people for the room, it'll be 100.00 split. (Would have to find a way to make this work~)

Course, there are a few "rules". 

1- Must be over 21 
2- Alchohol is allowed.
3- Smoking is allowed in smoking areas or next to an open window if the Westin allows smoking.
4- Please clean up your own messes.

That's basically it.

If you want to stay, please only ask if you are 100% no doubt in your mind sure you are coming. I don't want any last second back-outs...
Money of course would be either in advanced if you want to, or, you hand me the cash at the con, I hand you your room key.

That's all~

If interested, email me at 
alphaandroid25@yahoo.com


----------



## Grimno (Jun 18, 2011)

Only one spot left! (Can also still accept a party of 2 to help cut down costs)


----------



## Grimno (Jun 18, 2011)

Less then a week to AC and only have 3/4 people for the room~

Need 1 more.

If you have a room, but know of someone who still needs to find one, send them this way


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 20, 2011)

Stop stealing my peoples! I've been looking for longer


----------



## Grimno (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorries  . I got me and 3 others now.

I did get another request and was thinking of the idea of a 5th but, AC is close so I'll refer him to you Fenrari~


----------

